# My Trio Of Boys



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

A few hours ago, I picked up three males rats, that were only a few weeks old. They were a little bigger than a mouse! Their names are:Black and white one - Pitch(Less) grey and white one - Chase(More) grey and white one - Robert (Don't judge, my parents and siblings think it's a funny name.)All of my animals name's were named after someone from a TV show, movie, book, etc, that I like. Care to guess where I got these names at? LOL.Anyway, I already have a few questions:1. They taste bite a lot, how long should this last?2. How hard can a "taste bite" be?3. They are shy/skittish right now, when will that stop?4. How long should I wait until I can handle them often?Here are some pictures of them:


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Gosh each persons opinion might be different as each rat is different. A lot is trial and error and seeing how their little personalities develop. They gorgeous by the way. I don't know what other advice you will get. Taste biting is normal for littlies, if they do it too hard you could try squeaking. Talk to them all the time so they get to know your voice, name them as soon as possible and call them by name every time you talk to them. I talk to new babies and play with them as often as I can, and talk every time I walk past, so what happens now is every time they hear my voice they come scrambling and hang on the bars to come out. 

My new babies are about 7 weeks old now, I put the cage on the bed or just carry them on my shoulder and let them charge around with me. I kind of play peek a boo so they learn their names. So each time I call one and the right baby pops his head out to show where he is, I give lots of praise. It literally took two days. 

Sorry... Duh...I'm tired you have named them already. So just use their names as often as possible. Don't know if I actually answered any of your questions. But I wouldn't wait to handle them, handle them as often as they will allow.

Good luck


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks. But, if all of them are huddled together, and I try to teach them one of their names, how do they know who is who? Do I need to take one out alone and train him?And thanks, they are very cute.But if they don't want to be held, then what? How soon should I start playing with them? (since some told me to wait a few days since they could be stressed from moving.) How do you play peek-a-boo with them?


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

They are so cute!! Here is a thread on bonding that I think almost everyone reads on this forum. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?67442-Immersion-Training-The-GuideHopefully that helps! None of my rats really did that biting thing. Wait. Actually, my newest guy does it a little but I just sternly said no. He stopped doing it. I didn't see any of your rats eye color, but if any of them have red eyes those ones tend to have bad eye site. My girl with red eyes bites everything very carefully, because she cant really see what she is biting.


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks, and I will look at that link! No, all of their eyes are black. They actually don't nip me as much already! I think they were just tasting me.


----------



## MrsTefee (Dec 1, 2013)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww your babies are so cute!!! I say handle them as often as you like, as that will only increase their bond with you. Especially since they are so young it will be easier to create a strong bond with them. They are so adorable! When my rats were that young they LOVED sleeping in my sweatshirt pocket while I watched TV hehe.<3


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

They look really small. I'd give them a lot of attention. If they were taken away from mom to soon you'll have to kinda fill her place so they feel safe and don't end up with emotional problems later on. Babies can be pretty mouthy, but you can teach them easy enough. Make sure they are getting enough protien in their diets.


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

MrsTefee said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwww your babies are so cute!!! I say handle them as often as you like, as that will only increase their bond with you. Especially since they are so young it will be easier to create a strong bond with them. They are so adorable! When my rats were that young they LOVED sleeping in my sweatshirt pocket while I watched TV hehe.


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

Well that post didn't turn out right, lol.I was trying to say, "I'll have to try that pocket idea out, lol."


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

Lita said:


> They look really small. I'd give them a lot of attention. If they were taken away from mom to soon you'll have to kinda fill her place so they feel safe and don't end up with emotional problems later on. Babies can be pretty mouthy, but you can teach them easy enough. Make sure they are getting enough protien in their diets.


I'll hold them as much as I can!What are good foods to feed them for protein?


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Egg is one good form of protein. I play peek a boo when i have them on my bed with me, it's also a good way to teach them their names. Don't laugh now, but like you would with a toddler. I say "where's Brian or where's Stewie" or the other way around I'll say Brian where are you?" and when they poke their heads out from wherever they are I say "oh there's Brian." Or I say "where you where you" and say their name and the praise them when they come running. So I do it when they're together. I have just always done that with all my rats and they seem to love it. When my daughter or husband walk into the room I say where's Jamie or where's daddy and then they run to the end of the bed to go say hello. 

Hope that doesn't sound stupid, but you did ask how I play peek a boo


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

I'll feed them egg! Is it ok if it's boiled eggs?How do you play peek-a-boo if they don't know their names yet? I talk to them using their names, but don't seem to recognize it yet. They kinda ignore me, like, they don't come to the doors yet, and don't really want to interact with me.How do I tame a really jumpy rat? My one is super jumpy.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Boiled eggs are fine. For the rest lots of patience, repeating their names every time you talk to them. Some rats are by nature more skittish than others. Bottom line, they'll also pick up on your tension if you try too hard. Try relax and just enjoy them if your cage is small enough out it on the bed and leave the door open, while letting the others run around, some rats like to leave the cage themselves and not be taken out.

If it doesn't work for you you can try Rat daddy's immersion thread. Good luck!


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks, I'll try what you suggested!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Hope things work out a bit better for you. I have to admit...sometimes reading too much of what everyone says can actually cause more anxiety because we try and do everything perfectly. But there is no perfect because we are all different as are our ratties. We have to do what is going to work for us in our own circumstances at the end of the day.


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks, and to be honest, yeah, when people tell me every little thing to do or change can make me anxious and stressed. Since everyone has different opinions, and I can get overwhelmed at times. But, I try to (and will continue to) do my best with everything. I will continue to call them by their names when they are out alone with me (so they don't get confused), hold/play with them everyday/almost every day, give them treats, and give them plenty of affection!


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

What does it mean when they are all calm one moment, and then they suddenly go crazy? Acting jumpy and running around trying to get into everything? Also, they will act fine with at times me touching them or picking them up, and at other times, they will run away from my grip. What does this mean?


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Nothing. They're just hyper. They're like children at this point, they just want to run around and play. All of that is perfectly normal. They'll calm down as they get older.


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

Madskull00 said:


> What does it mean when they are all calm one moment, and then they suddenly go crazy? Acting jumpy and running around trying to get into everything? Also, they will act fine with at times me touching them or picking them up, and at other times, they will run away from my grip. What does this mean?


My girls are always like this  They are occasionally affectionate with lots of running and being naughty in between


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> Nothing. They're just hyper. They're like children at this point, they just want to run around and play. All of that is perfectly normal. They'll calm down as they get older.


Sweet, thanks, sounds good!


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

sarah424 said:


> My girls are always like this  They are occasionally affectionate with lots of running and being naughty in between


Mine just like to run around lol. Hopefully they'll get more affectionate soon! XD


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Don't worry about affectionate, mine only lick once or twice or not at all and then go charging around and nibbling on things to taste then jumping on each other. Very playful at this age, not interested in affection. They're like " mooom, let me go I've got things to explore" 

My older boys come when I call them, but the babies are crazy. I just as a rule always call them by their names since I get them so as they grow they know when I'm talking to them.

I could tell you were getting very anxious when reading your posts last night. That's why I sent that last message. It can get very overwhelming when you get different advice or opinions from everyone and like I said not everything works for everybody.

Like when you have a new baby, everyone is the authority and knows exactly what you need to do with your child. My advice is.... You can listen to the advice but you have to sift out what will work for you or you'll go crazy. When I said new baby I meant of the human kind. I have a child with special needs and I suffer from extreme anxiety too, if I'd try to do what everyone was telling me or took every bit of 'advice' I received at the time I would be in a mental home.

Everyone tries to help but at the end of the day you have to do what going to work for you. No mother or child be it a human or a ratty is the same and there is no one size fits all mould out there either.

Trust your instincts, read books and articles, knowledge is always good, thank people for their well meaning advice and do what works for your and your household. Try to relax and enjoy them. ( I don't relax....ever! I don't know how ) but I try.

Hope this helps


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks, this really does help!


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

lovemyfurries said:


> Don't worry about affectionate, mine only lick once or twice or not at all and then go charging around and nibbling on things to taste then jumping on each other. Very playful at this age, not interested in affection. They're like " mooom, let me go I've got things to explore"
> 
> My older boys come when I call them, but the babies are crazy. I just as a rule always call them by their names since I get them so as they grow they know when I'm talking to them.
> 
> ...


^^^I just wanted to say, this excellent post bears repeating ;D


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you Ratpax. Wow, you actually gave me goosebumps I was just speaking from the heart and my own experience


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

yes, it is a very good post!


----------

